# OC sprays



## thirdwatch

looking for some fed back on Vexor OC spray. Has anyone used this product and what do you think of it?


----------



## Goose

Never heard of it. I can however testify to the effectiveness of Sabre Red.


----------



## RodneyFarva

its good on eggs!


----------



## niteowl1970

It worked well for me at Thanksgiving dinner. I'll be goddamned if my brother-in-law thinks he could take both turkey legs.


----------



## Guest

I just use what they give me....I don't even know the brand name. All I know is that it works like a charm 99% of the time.


----------



## LGriffin

The molecular weight of Vexors formulation and Microspin spray pattern is said to penetrate wind and rain with no blowback...sounds great but i'd have to see that to believe it. Further, most pepper sprays use OC with a Scoville Heat Unit (SHU) rating ranging between 500,000 and two million but Vexor states that theirs contains 15 million SHU. For comparison, Sabre Red reports that their formula contains a net SHU of 200,000.

I wouldn't want to be sprayed with either but I must say that the new Sabre Green wasabi formula sounds delicious. In the R/I we did a walk through spray which had no effect on me so I went full eyeball in my MPOC and it sucked hard. I have also found that once you come down off the adrenalin of securing an actively resistant subject, transporting them while suffering the effects of blowback is "not optimal."

Creepy little dude in the purple shirt, no back rub for the ladies?


----------



## Irishpride

LGriffin said:


> Sabre Red reports that their formula contains a net SHU of 200,000.


Actually Sabre Red is rated at 2,000,000 SHU, regular Sabre OC is rated at 500,000.


----------



## LGriffin

Irishpride said:


> Actually Sabre Red is rated at 2,000,000 SHU, regular Sabre OC is rated at 500,000.


Yes, the raw element is 2,000,000 but the "net SHU" is:
http://www.sabrered.com/servlet/the-template/LawEnforcement-dsh-SABREFormulations/Page
Nonetheless, i'm sure it would still burn the crap out of the windows to my soul and make me drip snot like a dirty 2YO.


----------



## csauce777

Delta784 said:


> I just use what they give me....I don't even know the brand name. All I know is that it works like a charm 99% of the time.


 My favorite combination is:






+


----------



## lofu

LGriffin said:


> The molecular weight of Vexors formulation and Microspin spray pattern is said to penetrate wind and rain with no blowback...sounds great but i'd have to see that to believe it. Further, most pepper sprays use OC with a Scoville Heat Unit (SHU) rating ranging between 500,000 and two million but Vexor states that theirs contains 15 million SHU. For comparison, Sabre Red reports that their formula contains a net SHU of 200,000.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be sprayed with either but I must say that the new Sabre Green wasabi formula sounds delicious. In the R/I we did a walk through spray which had no effect on me so I went full eyeball in my MPOC and it sucked hard. I have also found that once you come down off the adrenalin of securing an actively resistant subject, transporting them while suffering the effects of blowback is "not optimal."
> 
> Creepy little dude in the purple shirt, no back rub for the ladies?


How the hell do you know all of this LG?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

woohoo...wet t-shirt contest


----------



## Goose

csauce777 said:


> My favorite combination is:
> View attachment 1609
> +
> View attachment 1610


I have one of those 1.8oz MK3 cans of Sabre Crossfire...haven't put it into service yet though.


----------



## LGriffin

lofu said:


> How the hell do you know all of this LG?


I have a deep love of all things hot.


----------



## Dan Stark

LGriffin said:


> The molecular weight of Vexors formulation and Microspin spray pattern is said to penetrate wind and rain with no blowback...sounds great but i'd have to see that to believe it. Further, most pepper sprays use OC with a Scoville Heat Unit (SHU) rating ranging between 500,000 and two million but Vexor states that theirs contains 15 million SHU. For comparison, Sabre Red reports that their formula contains a net SHU of 200,000.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be sprayed with either but I must say that the new Sabre Green wasabi formula sounds delicious. In the R/I we did a walk through spray which had no effect on me so I went full eyeball in my MPOC and it sucked hard. I have also found that once you come down off the adrenalin of securing an actively resistant subject, transporting them while suffering the effects of blowback is "not optimal."
> 
> Creepy little dude in the purple shirt, no back rub for the ladies?


Backrubs? Wtf? I got videoed and tortured by sick Swat guys and troopers during my two marinations. Haha


----------



## bok

If you watch the administering of O.C. spray attached additional videos, after a weak O.T. scenario, the recruits classmates / instructors give a round of applause ?!!? 
Is this something new in academies now (P.C. "everybody gets a trophy" esprit de corps) or I am just being an asshole...
"back rub guy" is very unsettling to watch in action.


----------



## niteowl1970

That decon is like a Spa. When I got sprayed at the R/I academy in Springfield our decon was a garden hose outside in December.


----------



## Dan Stark

niteowl1970 said:


> That decon is like a Spa. When I got sprayed at the R/I academy in Springfield our decon was a garden hose outside in December.


My r/I decon was air in my eyes as fast as I could run. Thanks Bobby. Hahahaha


----------



## 263FPD

After I got sprayed in training, I think if anyone would have touched my back like that, i would have probably tried punching them in the mouth.


----------



## Goose

niteowl1970 said:


> That decon is like a Spa. When I got sprayed at the R/I academy in Springfield our decon was a garden hose outside in December.


When I did it at Mount Ida it was about 25 degrees outside and the person on the hose was nice enough to soak my sneakers for me...y'know, just in case I had some OC sprayed in my socks or something.


----------



## 263FPD

frank said:


> When I did it at Mount Ida it was about 25 degrees outside and the person on the hose was nice enough to soak my sneakers for me...y'know, just in case I had some OC sprayed in my socks or something.


At least he did not spray your crotch for frosted nuts


----------



## 263FPD

Mount Ida? I'd Mount'er


----------



## niteowl1970

frank said:


> When I did it at Mount Ida it was about 25 degrees outside and the person on the hose was nice enough to soak my sneakers for me...y'know, just in case I had some OC sprayed in my socks or something.


How thoughtful of them.


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> That decon is like a Spa. When I got sprayed at the R/I academy in Springfield our decon was a garden hose outside in December.


The last time I did in-service at Plymouth, there was a recruit class going. The staff thoughtfully scheduled OC Spray Day during our lunch break, so we could watch the hilarity.


----------



## lofu

frank said:


> When I did it at Mount Ida it was about 25 degrees outside and the person on the hose was nice enough to soak my sneakers for me...y'know, just in case I had some OC sprayed in my socks or something.


And you didn't call the media to complain about the hazing?


----------



## niteowl1970

Delta784 said:


> The last time I did in-service at Plymouth, there was a recruit class going. The staff thoughtfully scheduled OC Spray Day during our lunch break, so we could watch the hilarity.


At ours a few Troopers from B-3 were nice enough to stop by to give us some "moral support."


----------



## LGriffin

bok said:


> If you watch the administering of O.C. spray attached additional videos, after a weak O.T. scenario, the recruits classmates / instructors give a round of applause ?!!?
> "back rub guy" is very unsettling to watch in action.


I could not locate a video consistent with our spray so I went with creepy back rub guy for entertainment purposes, and yes, the video of his spray and "fight" was just sad.

We didn't have a fancy sprinkler system like theirs either.


----------



## bok

LGriffin
Scroll over to the end of the original video and there will be 6 screens that pop up. Click on the Middle video of the Second row; recruit is wearing a aqua t-shirt and black shorts. If interested, this is the footage I was referencing.


----------



## LGriffin

Handcuffing or making a cheesy Wisconsin pizza, you decide:





"Don't!" "My gun..." Yes, there it is!

Here's the back rubber in action:


----------



## Dan Stark

LGriffin said:


> Handcuffing or making a cheesy Wisconsin pizza, you decide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't!" "My gun..." Yes, there it is!
> 
> Here's the back rubber in action:


I need to make a YouTube troll account to comment on this stuff


----------



## HoneyBadger1

frank said:


> I have one of those 1.8oz MK3 cans of Sabre Crossfire...haven't put it into service yet though.


I got sprayed with crossfire and I sprayed some DK clown with crossfire...we now carry MKIII and im told its worse.. if thats true then it should most certainly do the job!


----------

